# Horsefield Tortoise - closed eye



## RebeccaEirian (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I pulled my Tort out today so I could do the daily spot check on his enclosure, and I noticed he is struggling to open his right eye, it looks a little puffy, he can open it a little, but I would literally say I can only see a tiny slit of it? His eye is also looking really weepy - it's wet but I can't see any discharge.

The other eye is completely fine. I have Google'd it, and Google suggests one of the three things:
1) He has just scratched it, if it is just the one eye that he's not opening
2) respiratory problems
3) Humidity of enclosure

Can you help please, do you have any suggestions what could be wrong?
A scratch is possible, I gave him free roam a couple of days ago, and he got over curious and fell off something - he's always been really cautious about edges, and always backs away. So I started getting comfortable, and trusting that he would stay where he was while I got his bath... but he fell. Won't be leaving him again!!! Lesson learnt 

i can't ring a vet yet, I will do so as soon as they are open tomorrow. But can anyone suggest a way to make things a little easier for him? This is my first tortoise illness, and I'm one worried mom!! I just want my baby to be okaay.


Pet Background info:
name: Brock
Age: almost 3
Breed: horsefield
Enclosure: Vivarium ( i know I need a tort table.. I am saving for one!!)
Personality: very shy, very cautious. very nervous. Not a fan of people. Likes to be left to himself.
He is from a Reptile Pet Shop - so I understand the above problems could be related.


Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 11, 2014)

What is his dud straight wet or dry ?


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 11, 2014)

Can you post a picture? 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 11, 2014)

If he is normally kept dry, a nice warm soak couldn't hurt. Just dont let water get cool.


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2014)

What kind of lighting?


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 11, 2014)

The soak idea sounds good. Search forum for eye drops and eye ointment; that will give some possible treatments. Avoid coil light bulbs. 

The fall could have bruised the eye socket causing swelling.

Good luck. Some good closeup pictures will help.


----------

